# APL - Associate Global Partners



## System (1 August 2010)

Tyrian Diagnostics Limited (TDX), formerly Proteome Systems Limited (PXL), is an Australian-based company which develops and commercialises rapid point-of-need diagnostics for clinical and non-clinical applications.

http://www.tyriandiagnostics.com


----------



## style69 (12 October 2011)

*Re: TDX - Tyrian Diagnostics*

what a dud stock


----------



## System (8 September 2016)

On September 8th, 2016, Tyrian Diagnostics Limited (TDX) changed its name and ASX code to Contango Asset Management Limited (CGA).


----------



## galumay (18 December 2018)

LOL! Thats like my 55 $SGH shares, cost me $626 each adjusted for consolidation, now worth $2.16 per share for a total of $118.80


----------



## Ann (23 December 2018)

*This is a stock I would suggest everyone avoid like the plague, you run an excellent chance of losing all your money through a future stock Consolidation. It is a Rotting Souls stock.*


----------



## Wysiwyg (24 December 2018)

All the while these wombats are pocketing errr 'management fees'. I heard one of the wombats (the mumbling one) say Contango Asset Management are a "very good fund manager".


----------



## Wysiwyg (24 December 2018)

Also note the smooth way they lull people into entrusting money with them. A class line up of experienced market investors. Pffft, diversify the funds over 40 or so companies, distribute the dividends to the blind faithfuls and pocket their management fee of 0.9 %. Money for jam and a clever way to keep money churning through the financial system.


----------



## Wysiwyg (24 December 2018)

I wonder if the gumby investors are being directed to that fund? Like a school of sharks working together to herd the gumby investors.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 August 2021)

some flattering words about this mob. 








						Peter Switzer bags bludgers, enjoys JobKeeper
					

It’s time to talk about Peter Switzer and his tidy little empire.




					www.afr.com
				






> _Switzer Financial Group owns 13 per cent of Contango Asset Management, which in turn owns Switzer Asset Management. Contango is run by Peter’s devoted son Marty Switzer, ...._





> _Contango generates almost all of its revenue in management fees, which are paid as a percentage of its funds under management. Because asset prices [dumped] in March 2020, it may well have experienced a monthly turnover decline of the 30 per cent magnitude. But asset prices came roaring back, pronto._



But, between April and September of 2020, "Contango applied for and received $292,500 in JobKeeper".


> Herein lies one absurdity of JobKeeper’s design. Contango, as the manager, is contracted to operate the funds in its portfolio, including the Switzer funds. What were they going to do without JobKeeper? Lay off the portfolio managers and analysts and let the funds run on autopilot? JobKeeper did not save the job of a single fund manager, at Contango or elsewhere. Contango feasted on it anyway, like the rational bludgers they are. Marty Switzer had a monthly blip then got six months’ supplementary revenue for nothing.




and some dubious connections


> _One financial product Switzer has been more than happy to proffer to his followers is *James Mawhinney*’s Mayfair 101....   And from where did Mawhinney source his credulous investors/victims? He presented at Switzer’s conference. He paid for advertisements on Switzer’s platform. He paid to access Switzer’s email database. Switzer’s wife, *Maureen Jordan*, sat on the advisory board of Mawhinney’s original fund, IPO Wealth. Mawhinney had his Melbourne office on the same floor of the same building as Contango’s. And Switzer interviewed him on Switzer TV, on multiple occasions, where Switzer strove his heart out to emphasise the positive!_


----------



## System (21 November 2022)

On November 18th, 2022, Contango Asset Management Limited (CGA) changed its name and ASX code to Associate Global Partners Limited (APL).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 November 2022)

the Contango name has gone, but the job still seems to be distribution of funds through platforms and networks, originally for a US based manager

WCM Global Growth Limited (ASX:WQG) - $258m
WCM Quality Global Growth Fund (Quoted Managed Fund) (ASX:WCMQ) - $285m
WCM Quality Global Growth Fund (Managed Fund) - $164m
WCM International Small Cap Growth Fund (Managed Fund) - $87m
WCM Global Long Short Limited (ASX:WLS) - $23m
plus some Switzer cash and Yield funds, and a new  distribution arrangement with Woodbridge Capital Pty Ltd, a new Australian domiciled private credit investment manager.

*Rebrand to Become Associate Global Partners*
_• Operating under a single identity that aligns both the listed company and the responsible entity will provide clarity for clients and investors, enable the business to focus on its core objective of promoting its investment managers and position the Group for future growth_
_• The Group’s successful transition from being a manufacturer of financial products to a distributor has included:
• Partnering with WCM to grow FUM to over $817m1 since June 2017 
• Outsourcing investment management to managers such as Coolabah and Blackmore 
• Investing in its distribution capability to grow existing products organically in the advised and self-directed markets 
• Launching products and offers that capture investor interest, including Woodbridge and Vantage_
_• The proposed new name better reflects the Group’s business model and strategic priorities and will not affect the names of any of its existing products or strategies_

(_not for me_)
(code APL .... hinting at Approved Product List - _geddit_ )


----------



## frugal.rock (21 November 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> • Launching products and offers that capture investor interest, including Woodbridge and Vantage



Some might say "interest" should be replaced with "funds". 
I wouldn't dare though. 🤨


----------

